# Did a/d/s/ actually make a sub like this?!



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

12" a/d/s subwoofer in sealed type box Philippines - 5047610

I've never seen something like that before. It's like a Kicker cone on an OLD A5is style basket(except subwoofer sized). Even the mounting flange doesn't look like a/d/s/ quality.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd have to say that's either a counterfeit or a product of a/d/s' new owners.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

I was thinking counterfeit, since...I mean...it IS in the Philippines.


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is the new a/d/s/. If you have a weak stomach, don't look any further.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-didnt-know-they-were-back-business-find.html 


GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW. Did the rights to the name die out already? That...is incredibly sad. I LOVED my old a/d/s/ equipment, and just bought a couple RS12s from another member on here the other day. That's really bad


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

2400W of power with 60A worth of fusing though. That has to be some sort of record O_O


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

That looks exactly like Kicker's budget subs.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

...and THAT is exactly what I was thinking. They literally just turned the silkscreen 45 degrees ROFL!


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

This looks familiar

R12s









And these do too

346is









345is










Browse around the site and you'll find them.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

prince427c said:


> WOW. Did the rights to the name die out already? That...is incredibly sad. I LOVED my old a/d/s/ equipment, and just bought a couple RS12s from another member on here the other day. That's really bad


I'll second you on that! What a shame!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to hand it to them Chinese, they sure do know how to replicate/bootleg anything. Anyone heard about the bootleg Apple store in China? LOL really bootleg like no one ever knew that in China.

I remember some Arabs trying to sell me some new/never before seen Pioneer subs from the back of his cargo van. I took a look and notice right away they were bootleg, dont get me wrong they can fool the average JOE but if you look at the model numbers (they dont exist) and then the prices are printed on the boxes (like who the eff does that?). Then they say "you see this sub retails 599.99 but you can get it right now for 200.00 dollars.......... but pull money out right now and take it for 100.00 bucks." am like yeah I wouldn't take it for free amigo.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> That looks exactly like Kicker's budget subs.


Kinda sad for Kicker too.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Aw, always sad to see an awesome company fall from grace. 

Saw a real a/d/s sub on ebay recently: a/d/s subwoofer | eBay


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

These are some of my dream subwoofers next to the px series. Too bad the guy is out of his gourd with this price, even with the amplifier:

A/D/S/ 8 Channel Amp and 12" Subwoofers/ Very Rare | eBay

Another great a/d/s/ example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADS-a-d-s-S..._Enclosures&hash=item2c63a3b98c#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> Kinda sad for Kicker too.


It was sad when they stop using Credence to make their subs. Credence remains a "made in USA" company while all the top name brands took their services to china/overseas. I personally would rather buy a sub from Credence than buy a new Kicker sub or even a new MTX sub. 

Dont JL still make their subs here in USA? Or that must of been pics of another company I've seen where they were assembling woofers.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

AFAIK, W6 and W7s are US built, I think the lower lines might be offshore


----------

